# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  افضل دكتوره لمتابعة الحمل والولاده

## برنسيسه

السلام عليكم 
شنو افضل دكتورة نساء في مستشفى الخليج التخصصي و مستشفى المواساه والمانع خاصة في متابعة الحمل والولاده وكيف عنايتهم واهتمامهم بالمريضه ؟؟

----------


## برنسيسه

ماااااااااتوقعتها منكم ولاااااااا رد ؟؟؟!!معقول عااااد ماتعرفون شي ولا احد سبق وانجب ؟؟!!!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولا يهمك حبيبتي
 ان شاء الله اسأل لك
وتلاقي الارجابه بأسرع وقت
رح ابدأ بهالوقت اسأل
ولااااا  تزعلي ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا خيه

في مستشفى المواساة الدكتوره حنان
هذي يقولو لك مره تمام لطيفه جدا في تعاملها
وشغلها اوكي..
المانع والخليج للحين ماحصلت على معلومات
بمجرد اني احصل عليها رح اكتبها لك
بس لقيت لك في مستشفى سعد التخصصي بالخبر
فيه دكتور  مصطفى حسين  هذا مره تمام
وفي بعد بنفس المستشفى دكتور كمال
طبعا بالنسبه للتعامل مستشفى سعد
غني عن التعريف من كل النواحي  اكثر من تمام
بالتوفيق ان شالله
يالله بسرعه كملي الحمل وجيبي لنا بنوته حلوووه
ماليي شغل اني ابغى بنت  :embarrest:

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكوووووووووووره حبيبتي مااقصرتي الله يجزيك كل خير الدكتوره حنان جربتها في حملي الاول راائعه في التعامل لكن تعبتني كثيييير في الولاده ولدتني قبل الموعد بطلق صناعي صرت اهلوس من كثر الالم كنت مفكره ان وضعي يستدعي كذا لكن حتى صديقتي الي سبق وانجبت ثلاث  مرات بشكل طبيعي سوت لها نفس الشي خلتها تولد وهي ما كانت معاها ريح الولاده وتعبتها تقول اول مرره تعاني كذا فبصراحه خفت كثييير نفسي اولد طبيعي بدون تدخلات او طلق صناعي لانها كبرت الوضوع لما جبت بنتي الحمدلله مافيها شي اتمنى اشوف وحده ثاانيه وعقبالك ياارب بس لاااتقولين بنوته لان عندي بنت واتمنى انشاء الله اجيب لها اخو ياااكثر البنات عندنا ؟؟
يالله انتظر البقيه عاااد لاتطولون

----------

